# Homewith 4 acres in Maine 55,000



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the girls that I converse with on another site posted this home. Its her family home and very pretty. From my understanding they are very motivated to sell. I thought someone here might be interested and with her permission I'm cross posting it. 


http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7041&p=1


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Where is it?

[Edit]

Found it: Madawaska, Maine pop. 4,500+

Nice; a much larger town there where I live, I will be sure to mention it on other forums.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

My goodness..I used to spend weekends in Madawaska when I was in college..my roommate was from there..lovely place..lovely people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

